# Frito Salad...a great side dish for barbeque



## Norma (May 4, 2002)

All the BBQ restaurants around here ( Texas) seem to offer the same thing...beans & slaw. Sometimes I go that route too...but I often like to serve a crisp salad that doubles as a vegetable. Our favorite is "Frito Salad"

1 large bag Meditteranian Salad ( with endive & raddicco )
1 chopped large red ( oh, give ma a break they are purple ) onion
diced tomato to taste
sliced, drained black olives if you like 'em 
sliced, diced, or chopped peppers if you like 'em 
2 cans Ranch Style beans, drained and rinsed
1 cup shredded Colby Jack ( or more! ) 
1 large bottle Catalina dressing ( we use the Fat Free Kraft ) 
Toss all this together at least 30 minutes before serving. Just before serving toss with 1 cup ( or more) regular Frito's.....


 My non-green stuff eating hubby and son will even eat this!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 7, 2002)

Yummy Norma - I love a big salad with beans in it!!  I know we'll eat this for supper really soon!


----------



## Norma (May 7, 2002)

kitchenelf, this salad can be a complete meal ...add a can of drained whole kernal mexi-corn and add to salad before chilling, then brown 1 lb hamburger,add a pack of taco seasoning.....and add the hot meat mixture to the salad just before serving. I've also served it with slices of grilled chicken cooked with southwest seasonings.  I make the salad indoors with the a/c on high cool, and let the hubby grill the chicken outside in the Texas heat!


----------

